# 60 gallon 24x24 CUBE help



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

HOLY CRAP NO! DON'T CUT IT!

I've wanted a 60G cube for so long. Those are hard to find and expensive. You have a couple options. Sell it and buy a shorter tank if that is what you want, or upgrade the lighting. I would sell off the Current SAT+ lights. The kessil is alright, but they are pricey for me.

Pick up a light like this:

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Quad-Freshwater-Plant-p/56574p.htm

I've heard some decent things about it lately. Of course you can go with a Current SAT+ PRO or 1/2 Ray2/Planted+ fixtures and get into high light. But this light is pretty budget friendly. 

I assume you have a pressurized CO2 system already, right? 

By the way, you are right about the overlap. Two lights side by side nearly double the light of a single light due to overlap.


----------



## Swimnschools (Apr 14, 2015)

Evo quad is VERY BRIGHT. Currently running mine at half power with co2. Unleash the sun!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> two 24 inch current usa satellite+ on them and 1 kessil a150we amazon sun in the middle of the two


I have a hard time picturing "moderate light" but you tank is 24" deep
As an option (certainly not the cheapist but..)
You can replace (and sell if wanted to) all 3 w/ one of these.. 
https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-24/

Make sure you change the spectrum to freshwater..
You would have no less than 100PAR anywhere on the bed.. 

Bump:


Swimnschools said:


> Evo quad is VERY BRIGHT. Currently running mine at half power with co2. Unleash the sun!



http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Quad-Freshwater-Plant-p/56574p.htm

Ar you just pulling the plug on 1/2????


----------



## Swimnschools (Apr 14, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> > two 24 inch current usa satellite+ on them and 1 kessil a150we amazon sun in the middle of the two
> 
> 
> I have a hard time picturing "moderate light" but you tank is 24" deep
> ...



It has a built in switch. Can run at 100% or 45%. 45% mode on my 30" runs 4 out of 9 rows of leds and is still bright at 20+ inches above substrate. For my 30x30x24 I'm getting this summer I'm going to have two 30" quads side my side. For the 24" depth I'd probably run them at 100%


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

if you really want the light to penetrate to that depth, and do so with high light all the way down, get the Kessil 360WE Tuna Sun.
For the past two days I read everything I could find about this light, and others that use it on their tanks, are really impressed with it.

One of these covers 24" at the base so you should be good with only one.Not to mention that you will only use it at 50-60% power anyway.

The dense LED matrix they came up with doesnt give you the disco ball effect other full spectrum light fixture give you...

Also, not sure if you had a controller on your other Kessil but it can be quite nice to have to time this light and adjust Kelvin temp as you go as well as intensity...Set a schedule and forget about it.

It will cost you 500-550$ but if you can get that much on your other lights, then its a no brainer...especially considering how much more space you have to work in and around your tank with a light so compact yet so powerful.

I know its my next light for my ADA 24" 60p

here some videos to see how this things works:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqpJ-IIVyeE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLLUdM-c8Os


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Planted_Edge said:


> The dense LED matrix they came up with doesnt give you the disco ball effect other full spectrum light fixture give you...
> 
> Also, not sure if you had a controller on your other Kessil but it can be quite nice to have to time this light and adjust Kelvin temp as you go as well as intensity...Set a schedule and forget about it.
> 
> ...


Their "adjustment range" is from 6000-9000K w/ the fw variety... 
The diodes are of unknown color temp and I assume just a collection of 6000 and 9000K whites..which is, really , nothing much to brag about..nor does it make it hard to prevent "disco"
You could get a reefbreeders w 1 channel 6000K and one 9000k and be done w/ it..

IF you have any specs on diodes or PAR I'd appreciate it.. particularly diode specs. 
Sorry Kessils are like the "cult" of Bose only for lighting..



The light output is adequate..and the design is hard to beat.. but that is about it..



> on my A360W, but it just is not the same.
> 
> On an Apogee meter you will get about 750 10 inches from the Kessil. About 450 right under the water surface. About 200 12 inches into the water (22 inches from the light). And about 100 24 inches under the water (34 inches from the light).


Reefbreeders\









I did forget one thing.. Kesill's shimmer is unbeatable..

Circumstantial evidence that Kessils are "just" white diodes.. no more no less
See the 160 spectral chart..
http://www.thetechden.com.au/Kessil_A160WE_AS_Tuna_Sun_Freshwater_Plant_Spectru_p/a160we-as.htm


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Quick video of a Kessil 150 Amazon sun on a tank at the LFS
Not adjustable, and narrower light spread than the 360 tuna sun.
The tank is too big for it but it's amazing the shimmer it produces...not everyone's cup of tea but I happen to love the shimmer..


http://s1196.photobucket.com/user/e...1-4853-9557-1E121CC1C14C_zps94y5kalv.mp4.html


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a 60g deep blue edge RR as a reef tank. I use a 24" aquamedic 250w metal halide with 2x t5 combo, and grow every category of coral just fine. 
No idea what the PAR readings are but could be a option to consider to light your tank, just a different bulb spectrum.

http://imagineanocean.com/wp-conten...aquamedic-oceanlight-metal-halide-t5-blue.jpg


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

kessil lighting is great dont get me wrong i have 3 a160we tuna suns and the controller, but the only thing i can say bad about it is that the price that they put on it is just not justifiable other than the slim design which i believe is all you really pay for. I you have the money and are willing to fork it out on a nice clean looking light system that really doenst take up much space and still has a good medium amount of par then go with it, but if you dont want to fork that money out, you could easily get a light with the same par if not more for half the price and all you would lack is the clean look kessil has, and of course the shimmer. Ahhhh that shimmer is just the cherry on top for me! =)


----------

